# Wooooo! New 1911! I've missed having one!



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sold the p250 at the gun show today. A little more cash from me and I picked up a brand new rock island. Before anyone dogs on rock island, my first 1911 was a high standard (same company) and I loved it. So far I've fitted and added an extended slide release, and mag well. Currently adding lead to the magazine bumpers and attaching bumpers to magazines. Pics to follow


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I bought a new RIA a couple years back and thought it was a damn fine gun for the money. Congrats!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome back to the 1911 world!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a RIA Government Model, and it is OK in my book. And I'm saying that as the owner of two Colts. They do have MIM slides where the Colts are forged so they might not last 100+ years like a Colt, but all-in-all they are great for the money.
I also have a Taurus PT1911.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In the last ten years I've had six RIAs. I'm fond of the 9mm 1911 and only had problems with one. Found a video suggesting a spring change and it's been fine sense. 

I guess I think of guns two ways. One group is for show. Oh I still shoot them but I like how they look. Great finishes are cool to me. The other group I can run out of ammo and throw it at the rattle snake. (Yes that's happened) that's what the RIAs are for....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:encouragement:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Everyone needs a 1911, you did the right thing.
They grow on you, have 6.
Newest is a Smith Performance Center SS full size.
Daughter has an R1 she got new from work.
They did a nice job on it.
Made her get her own Wilson Combat mags for it.
All have Crimson Trace lasers on them.
Today they are like an AR, all kinds of stuff to trick them out as you want.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

1911's are the cats meow! The more I use them the more I love them!!!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I have two a cheap Norinco that came as a package in an ammo deal for cheap (it's actually a pretty decent gun for the cost and it always goes bang), and a custom Dlask (Canadian company). It's a much more refined piece but I wouldn't throw it at a snake.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Mods added. Here she sits until I have time (money) for the next round. Plans for trigger, possibly hammer, grips, and a compensator (I know, low pressure guns don't benefit from them. What I do benefit from is a little more weight in the muzzle)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The grip seems to match your table. If you do grips I always liked the reddish grips. Those look nice.


----------

